# Eagle flask in a Civil War photo



## Screwtop (Sep 7, 2019)

I thought this was pretty neat. Two soldiers, playing cards, and would you look at that! And eagle flask!




A few of you may notice the terrible gold red and purple on the cards, and buttons. That was painted on by the original photographer.


----------



## sandchip (Sep 9, 2019)

That is way cool!  Is that a corncob stopper?


----------



## Screwtop (Sep 9, 2019)

It may be, but I doubt it. It's probably specked paint from the photographer.


----------



## sandchip (Sep 11, 2019)

The reason I asked is that it was pretty common to use 'em down here.  I even used to find jugs with corncob stoppers around my granny's place when I was a young'un.  I guess if they could be used to wipe one's rear end, then they could be used for anything!


----------



## American (Sep 11, 2019)

I'm confused - that flask looks like a Pittsburgh Double Eagle that is significantly post Civil War.  Significant as in 1870's.


----------



## RNorwood (Sep 11, 2019)

It could be post war. Military uniforms changed little in the ten years or so following Appomattox.


----------



## sandchip (Sep 11, 2019)

There are pontiled Pittsburgh double eagle flasks dating to the 1850s, so a smooth base example could easily date to the early 1860s.


----------

